# this cordless stuff has went over the top 60V table saw?



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Maybe. Not sure. Makita was first cordless.


For the public in 1978, B&D produced the first cordless drill in 1961.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Glad to see you cross over to the other side, though. A few guys who have had a chance to use my Fuel saw are now cordless power believers. Especially after we were using them on white oak timbers.


I sorta have to don't I? I show up somewhere where people know and I look dated. I doubt I'll ever entirely switch way too much to invest and besides what do I do with all the old corded stuff?...I'm running out of room as it is. I purged a little but I have multiples of almost everything in corded. Who needs 3 roto hammers? and then go buy a cordless one too?. The all cut in cordless is nice. So is the planer. Very extremely convenient. Them yes, Big impact? As much as I use one I'll suffer the cord. Same with roto, but the three main saws are a must anymore.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Alaska101 said:


> I bolt my units to steel piles( 4) 1/2" x 6" lags on 40 piles in one day for my cordless 1/2 impact. Plus having to move fast around the job site. Plus air Nailers going . !!!not production building!!! We finish the homes in a week. When you have a crane siting there we have to move fast.


 Yes I know what you do, no need to splain. I did that 20 years ago in Japan. No you're not doing the mass amount of cutting that goes on in the production framing world. In the factory yes. I'm not saying you're not working hard.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> For the public in 1978, B&D produced the first cordless drill in 1961.


I still have a B&D professional line D-handle 1/2" hammer drill in a metal case....circa probably 1985? 

I rarely ever use it except for drilling thick steel...set on drill only it's the perfect speed. 

I still have one of the original Makita 9.6 cordless drills. 

Someday I'll open a tool museum


----------



## Alaska101 (Dec 2, 2016)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Alaska101 said:
> 
> 
> > I bolt my units to steel piles( 4) 1/2" x 6" lags on 40 piles in one day for my cordless 1/2 impact. Plus having to move fast around the job site. Plus air Nailers going . !!!not production building!!! We finish the homes in a week. When you have a crane siting there we have to move fast.
> ...



I framed for years.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> I still have one of the original Makita 9.6 cordless drills.


I wonder if that thing is still kicking around at my parent's place. I remember that thing from when I was a kid.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> I wonder if that thing is still kicking around at my parent's place. I remember that thing from when I was a kid.


They were state of the art years ago. So much has changed over the decades I have been in the business, from the tools we use, to the way we use them, to the way we carry them. Gone are those 36" metal carpenter tool boxes (yep still have 2 of them). I don't see anyone using a combination square anymore and those tables on a framing square? Few anymore know what they mean. Hanging a door from scratch has become a lost art along with locating a stud w/ just your hammer or knuckle. 

I could go on, but you get the idea. I think they made it somewhat easier and more convenient albeit more expensive, because you need lots more stuff. Plus the chit back in the day wasn't very ergonomic, pick up a vintage framing nailer and you'll see what I mean


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> They were state of the art years ago. So much has changed over the decades I have been in the business, from the tools we use, to the way we use them, to the way we carry them. Gone are those 36" metal carpenter tool boxes (yep still have 2 of them). I don't see anyone using a combination square anymore and those tables on a framing square? Few anymore know what they mean. Hanging a door from scratch has become a lost art along with locating a stud w/ just your hammer or knuckle.
> 
> I could go on, but you get the idea. I think they made it somewhat easier and more convenient albeit more expensive, because you need lots more stuff. Plus the chit back in the day wasn't very ergonomic, pick up a vintage framing nailer and you'll see what I mean


I grew up with my dad being a Builder so I've been around all this stuff since I was little. Most of my dads new tools are either my hand me downs or gifts from me, otherwise he just won't buy stuff. 

I use a framing square to template stringers, and I can do rafters with one, but it's just waster with a construction calculator. Then use a big spreed square and framing square to layout the tops and bottoms. I can count my truss jobs on one hand, most of what I learned was stick framed roofs. 

Love combination squares. They don't wear out fast but I use them for reveals and setting fasteners on a consistent spot.

Forget the old framing nailer, I've used old trim nailers that were heavier than my current framing nailer.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> I grew up with my dad being a Builder so I've been around all this stuff since I was little. Most of my dads new tools are either my hand me downs or gifts from me, otherwise he just won't buy stuff.
> 
> I use a framing square to template stringers, and I can do rafters with one, but it's just waster with a construction calculator. Then use a big spreed square and framing square to layout the tops and bottoms. I can count my truss jobs on one hand, most of what I learned was stick framed roofs.
> 
> ...



I think it's good that you experienced the changes. It's nice to be able to know some of the old ways....just in case you ever find yourself in a pinch or the batteries go dead. 

Years ago I was on a job with some real old timers...the gen ran out of gas...nearest gas station was 10 miles away. The other guy went for gas and I said "guess we got a break"...This old timer says "Bullchit" and hands me a handsaw and cut list and says "get busy"...I thought you gotta be kidding me


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Alaska101 said:


> I framed for years.


:clap: Ok you're right the battery saw are much better than the corded saw and will rip a stack of wet PT 2x10 way faster and that stack of wet PT ply will quiver when that battery saw comes at it:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> I use a framing square to template stringers,


:blink: You mean there's a other and better way of doing it:blink:


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :blink: You mean there's a other and better way of doing it:blink:


You can mark points and cut them on a miter saw.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :clap: Ok you're right the battery saw are much better than the corded saw and will rip a stack of wet PT 2x10 way faster and that stack of wet PT ply will quiver when that battery saw comes at it:whistling


It's not an all or nothing discussion.


----------



## Alaska101 (Dec 2, 2016)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Alaska101 said:
> 
> 
> > I framed for years.
> ...


No I don't think you get the point. The table saw would have been nice to have as a 120v with two batteries so you could run either the 2 new 60v or pop on the adapter and use the line power. As for the pt 2x10...I still love my good old wormdrive. Guy complain about the weight I say they need more wrist strength...lol.both tools have there place and the batteries are getting good. That 60v dewalt saw is a beast for power but the wormdrive is hand above.


----------



## nesc39 (Nov 20, 2014)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :clap: Ok you're right the battery saw are much better than the corded saw and will rip a stack of wet PT 2x10 way faster and that stack of wet PT ply will quiver when that battery saw comes at it:whistling




Have you used the dewalt 60v yet? If you have actually cut wet PT 2x10s with it, then your statement is valid. If not, then your just giving your opinion on a subject you know nothing about. (60v saws cutting wet PT)

I have actually cut them with Milwaukee with a 9.0ah, a 60v dewalt and corded circ. You can go FASTER than a corded skil with the dewalt. The milwaukee stalled when I pushed it hard. Faster because you can move around quicker. The ONLY drawback is when you stop to switch batteries.

. Dewalt has a patent on the 60v system and no one else will compare to them for the next 7 years. The pack operates as a standard 20 V pack until it's connected to the saw where it makes a connection within the battery to make it 60 V.. That is the only way they could ship the packs on an airplane and get around the regulations of air freight. Yes technically somebody else can make a 60v pack but they won't be able to ship it by air. 

Dewalt pack At 20v it's a 6Ah. Once connected to a 60v tool it becomes a 60v 2Ah pack. Both ways it offers the same 120watt/hour rating. They are coming out with a 9.0 in future. I also cannot wait for their new 60v tracksaw. 

Milwaukee 9.0ah pack offers 180watts/hour. It's will last 1/3 longer than dewalt but also at 1/3voltage so it's not as powerful. 


D.C. Motors are more efficient the AC motors. That's just life. I like the dewalt system for tough cuts and use the Milwaukee for specialty tools. I never owned a dewalt until 2 months ago I got the circ saw and 2 batteries for 300$. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

nesc39 said:


> Have you used the dewalt 60v yet? If you have actually cut wet PT 2x10s with it, then your statement is valid. If not, then your just giving your opinion on a subject you know nothing about. (60v saws cutting wet PT)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Most all of our eves are open, no soffit. So we rip the top edge of the facish 18 to 24 -20' 2x8 or 10s This work will put the burn on a corded saw.


----------

